# My fids and other kids :)



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Russ the sunny, Blue the blue throat, Dolly the cockatiel, Lyle the cockatoo, and Roxy and Sky the budgies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* Jessie!

Your birds are all beautiful and look very healthy and happy!

Gorgeous flock - thanks for sharing the pictures with us. *


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

They are all free in my bird room  they all get along and preen eachother(except the budgies stick to themselves and the cockatiel) never had any fights and everyones pretty harmonious  I'll be getting an African Grey rescue soon, in the next couple months and am soooo excited. All my guys are rescues except Roxy who's 10 and the baby to my first budgie who is now passed on named Tami  the other budgie was flying loose outside. Thanks they are my life!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Coue more photos of the kids


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are SO cute!! That last photo of your sun conure made me laugh! 

It's amazing that they all get along so well. 
I'm sure it's because they all know they were very fortunate to have been rescued by such a loving and wonderful person and so they are consistently on their best behavior! *


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

They are absolutely gorgeous! And wow, African grey rescue - I have two of those (also rescues), and they're the most amazing birds!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL I know! He loves to act tough for the camera, he's my dominant bird of the family and also my favourite bird(shhh don't tell the others . ) he thinks its his job to protect Lyle from the big bad camera. And thank you that's so sweet! Yes I've been so fortunate to have all my rescue birdies that get along SO well, it took time and slow slow integration but now they're one big family
Wow Alter you must feel SOOOO lucky! Aren't greys just the best?? I love interacting with them, so much intelligence, I love watching them figure things out. I'm very very excited as its been a life long dream


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

They absolutely are, Jessie, they absolutely are! I posted pictures of them as well as the story of how they got to live with me in the Other Birds section a little while ago in case you're interested. They are the most amazing birds ever... though sometimes I doubt their intelligence a little, like tonight when Simon sat (again) in his water bowl and then seemed to be shocked (again) by a.) the fact that he was dripping water and b.) the equally amazing fact that the bowl was afterwards empty...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Hahahahaha what a cutie!!! Lol I can just imagine the look on his face  I'll go check it out now!! I'm excited


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful birds Jessie...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you!! I'm a lucky mama


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You have an awesome and very colourful flock, it's great that they all get along well. Thanks for sharing the pics of your happy birdies!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you !! I'm lucky to have such great fids


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Your birds are beautiful!


----------

